# Steelhead Trout



## cajun_1 (Nov 27, 2007)

A friend wants me to smoke some Steelhead for her. They are 2-2 1/2 lb each. I know there are a few members of "fishing forums" in the SMF. Anyone have any words of wisdom for me? Recipes, times, temp. ?
Thanks.
PS:  These are not fillets.   Whole fish.


----------



## hell fire grill (Nov 27, 2007)

This should get you started.
http://www.salmonuniversity.com/rs_htss01_step04.html
http://www.cookshack.com/barbeque_gu...#_Toc528293332
http://www.justsmokedsalmon.com/alderrecipes.htm


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 27, 2007)

Spring trout season has offered up some nice rainbows and brownie's.  They don't take that long, if I remember correctly, maybe 1 1/2 hours. Smoked trout is awesome.  I did a mild rub, nothing strong or spicey.  I've done them as fillets and some that were just gutted.


----------



## capt dan (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't know what kind of smoker you use, but if you can hang these lil dandies by their tales instead of placing them belly down on a grid/rack it would be best, and it keeps the meat around the rib area from becomming jerky.
Like advised,These little trout don't need much help on spices, just some sugar, salt, water and maybe just a tad of  onion or garlic spice in the  brine. Let em soak for at least 6 hrs, rinse well , and let  air dry for an hr.

Apple or alder, and not alot of smoke. I am used to doing 7-12 lb fish (steelhead or salmon), and we brine then for 12-24 hrs, and cut the fish into chunks or fillets, with the skin still on.

I hope this helps somewhat!


----------



## capt dan (Nov 27, 2007)

Shellbellc;122507 said:
			
		

> Spring trout season has offered up some nice rainbows and brownie's.
> 
> Thats it, If it is spring in PA. Then I am moving from Michigan, cuz it aint spring here! Brrr!


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Since 1 of my smokers is a GOSM and another is an old fridge, I have no problem hanging them. any suggested temps and times ?


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 28, 2007)

......................bump.......................


----------



## salmonclubber (Nov 28, 2007)

cajun 

i would smoke them at around 120 for around four or five hours after the first hour check every hour check the meat if it flakes it is done i would go no higher then 150 on the temp if you go 150 check at 2 hours


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks to all.  Now I have a plan of attack.  AgainThanks.


----------



## capt dan (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, I don't know how many fishies ya got , but use one as a sacrificial tester. The thick fillet chunks we do usually go for 4-6 hrs, on the cooler side of the smoke. Like 150-160 instead of the 225-250. Fish smokes/cookes very easily and the biggest mistake most folks do is over smoke it. Depending on your taste, some like it soft and squishy almost spreadable, and others like it like a ham like consistency. Myself I prefere the softer/oilier just past the flaky stage. Would be a shame to oversmoke those tender lil steelheads/rainbows.

The ultimate texture IMHO is when you can spread a chilled whole trout from the belly and it breaks at the backbone, peels back and rolls off the skin. Ultimate heaven. 
I would shoot for 2 1/2 -3 hrs, check your sacrificial fish. If it flakes good, and the meat looks to be the same color all the way through, it should be done. Remember, fish like all smoked meats , taste alot different when chilled then when they come off the smoke warm.

Here is a lil secret I use when doing salmon, and trout. Just before I take them off the smoke, I make up a little sweet baste. 1/4 cup of apple juice, 2 tbsp. brown sugar, 1 Tbsp honey. Mix it up good and brush it on the fish( inside, around the ribs and backbone) while it is still warm. It makes a nice little coating, and if you do it warm, it will drain off a bit so it won't be too sweet.

Let the fish cool for a couple hrs, and have at it. Let me know how you like it.

Note: you mentioned these fish were 2-3 lbers, So I think my time conf. is about right, but may need to be tweeked. I am used to doing the bigger(thicker) pieces at 4-6 hrs.


----------

